# Anyone else got low sex drive?!



## courtneylove (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi there,Im 18 and for the first time in my three years of being sexually active i am suffering something similar to zero sex drive.I have been with my b/f since april and sometime during the summer i began noticing that i had hardly any urges for sex anymore. I put it down to the intense stress of my a-levels. However, not long after that i changed my pill from dianette to Yasmin due to headaches, and Im wondering if maybe that has something to do with it too as my usual drive just hasn't returned.Its not like I don't find my b/f attractive, because I do! But the sex isn't always "amazing", so maybe that is giving me little motivation too...But i used to really enjoy it!This may sound like a small problem, bit its really getting me down. I used to enjoy sex so much and its starting to affect the way I feel about the relationship. I want to be with him, I dont want to split up. But i just dont know what to do about this problem! Its like i just have no energy to do it, or just dont feel 'the need'. Sometimes it really feels like i have 'little desire' to have sex with him, but i just dont understand this because apart from this, he makes me so happy!Please help!! Any advice would be appreaciated!I'm considering trying to herb 'ginseng' as I heard this can help...Claire.XX


----------



## jess105 (Aug 6, 2002)

At 18 years old having a low sex drive is probably a good thing, sorry to sound like a mother ( I am only 25). But, I give you credit for realizing the importance of using birth control pills. I have heard that different kinds of birth control pills can decrease your sex drive. As a matter of fact my doctor told me that if he told me all the possible side effects of birth control pills that I would not want to take them. A few days ago I was walking through my local drug store and looking at the herbal remedies and saw a bunch for low sex drive. I would caution that you make sure whatever you take will not interfere with the birth contol pills though.


----------



## poeticalms (May 10, 2002)

I don't think the birth control pill has anything to do with sex drive level. I am on Yasmin and I have not noticed a difference. However, if you suffer from IBS in any way, shape, or form, you will know it takes a lot out of someone physically leading to not wanting to have sex as often. But if you are really concerned talk to your gyn.


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

A few months ago I went through some pretty emotionally draining and stressful times, that killed my sex drive! I just went through a dry spell. I waited it out, and now I am fine. Sometimes our body needs to concentrate on something more important. Listen to your body, usually it knows what is best.Love Amanda


----------



## peachncream02 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi there! I am sorry you are experiencing this. I am 19 and also deal with the same problem. I do not take birth control though. I am married and have been for a year. I know that when the IBS gets soo bad it hurts to move let alone think about having sex and soo it kind of kills the mood.I do know that birth control pills act differently with each person. If you are worried talk to your Gyno and explain the sitation (dont be shy thats what they are there for) and maybe you can try some other type of bc. Good LuckDonna


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

"Sex Drive"? I know that phrase......sounds familiar.....I just can't remember!


----------

